# How does this work??



## jaden823 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am new to this site and was just wondering if I am doing something wrong. I have posted but I really don't get any advice. Am I doing something wrong or is it because I don't know anyone on here?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, you don't really ask specific questions in your posts. And it's best to stick with one thread. 

C


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

OP, I'm not sure what you're referring to.

You got nine responses so far on your other thread. :scratchhead:


----------

